# racextract. WOMC 24h Rennen von Offenburg vom 13.-15. Juni 2014



## captain_sparrow (2. September 2013)

Das neue Mountainbike-Event für alle!
13.-15. Juni 2014, in Offenburg-Rammersweier

Offenburg. 10 Jahre schon organisiert Scheiderbauer Sports erfolgreich die Worldclass MTB Marathon Challenge. 5 Jahre lang hat das Unternehmen UCI Mountainbike-Weltcups in Offenburg durchgeführt und für die erstklassige Organisation 2009 und 2010 jeweils einen Award erhalten.
Jetzt ist es Zeit für eine neue Herausforderung! Das Scheiderbauer-Team bringt für eine zweijährige Pause der Worldclass MTB Marathon Challenge nun 2014 ein brandneues Format nach Offenburg: das erste 24-Stunden-Event! Chef-Organisator Jörg Scheiderbauer ist hoch motiviert: "Dieses Event wird größer und ganz bestimmt noch aufregender als alle Events davor".

Ab sofort kann man sich bis 31.10.13 unter www.womc.de anmelden!


----------



## Twenty-1 (15. Januar 2014)

Wer von Euch fährt hier noch mit? 
Das wird meine Premiere als SOLO-Fahrer... mal sehen, was da auf mich zu kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## durchi (15. Januar 2014)

Ich starte in nem 4-er mixed Team
Hat jemand Infos, was genau mit "Worldcup Trail" gemeint ist?  Oder kennt hier schon jemand die Strecke und kann uns noch ein paar Infos dazu geben.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## australieneagle (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo Durchi,

ich war beim Night Warm Up im Oktober dabei. Die Strecke ist nicht schwierig. Zwei Trailabschnitte sind recht schmal, so dass dort Überholen sehr schwer sein wird und es anfangs durchaus Staus geben könnte. Ein kleines Stück fährt man auf der Worldcupstrecke, aber nur ein einfaches Stück. Wolfsdrop, etc. sind natürlich nicht dabei.
Konditionell ist die Strecke aber schon fordernd mit dem ständigen Auf und Ab. Und wenn man müde wird, ist die eine oder andere Wurzel vielleicht doch schon ein Hindernis...?


----------



## durchi (16. Januar 2014)

Hey
Danke für die super Beschreibung. 
Das klingt doch schon mal sehr gut. 
Solange es nicht solche langen Staus wie in Duisburg an der Treppe gibt, ist alles ok 
Gruß Steffen


Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## captain_sparrow (20. Januar 2014)

Die zweite Anmeldephase hat Mittwoch begonnen! Wer noch dabei sein will, kann sich bis 28.02.14 unter www.womc.de anmelden!


----------



## ADO (8. Februar 2014)

Hat mir einer die Strecke als GPS würd es gern mal abfahren .


----------



## buke (16. Februar 2014)

Hier die Strecke als GPS Daten
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bkcvxslpohaznfei

Wir haben gleich ein 8er und ein 6er Team am Start.


----------



## captain_sparrow (6. März 2014)

Unter www.womc.de gibt es jetzt auch 4 Wildcards für das Rennen zu gewinnen!


----------



## ADO (11. März 2014)

buke schrieb:


> Hier die Strecke als GPS Daten
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bkcvxslpohaznfei
> 
> Wir haben gleich ein 8er und ein 6er Team am Start.


Hey buke vielen Dank bin alleine aber nur 12 h


----------



## Twenty-1 (29. März 2014)

Ich kann aus familiären Gründen leider nicht bei dem Rennen antreten und habe daher einen SOLO-Startplatz abzugeben. Da ich diesen als Gegenlesitung für eine Berichterstattung von dem Rennen bekommen habe würde ich diesen auch so 1:1 weitergenen wollen. Also... Gratis-Startplatz mit der Verpflichtung im Nachgang für den Radblog Rund ums Rad einen ausführlichen Bericht zu schreiben. Wer Interesse hat bitte eine Mail an [email protected] schreiben.

Gruß, Bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c-r-xt09 (31. März 2014)

Hi
Ich bin auch bei dem rennen dabei. Mit 3 kollegen haben wir uns zum 12h rennen als 4er team angemeldet. Wir haben im september mehr oder weniger mit dem biken angefangen und uns gleich zu so nem rennen angemeldet. Wir haben alle weiche knie vor allem den kurzen anstieg zur weinflasche hoch ist schon kräftezehrend.


----------



## Twenty-1 (1. April 2014)

möchte niemand einen SOLO-Startplatz *G E S C H E N K T* bekommen?


----------



## c-r-xt09 (1. April 2014)

Hi
seit heute kann man auf womc.de die komplette Strecke im Video anschauen

mfg
daniel


----------



## SnoopCube (12. April 2014)

Hi starte auch in einem 4er mixed Team aber nur die 12 stunden fahren wir.
Gruß SnoopCube


----------



## powderJO (18. Juni 2014)

geil war's:

http://u3hohemark-mtbteam.blogspot.de/2014/06/hammerhart-hammergeil-das-24-stunden.html


----------



## australieneagle (18. Juni 2014)

Ja, war eine tolle Veranstaltung mit einer super Organisation. Wir waren im 4er mixed Team über die 24 Stunden am Start. Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und alle im Team waren super drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha_87 (19. Juni 2014)

Ja war super Platz 2 in der mixed Wertung  freu mich schon aufs nächste Jahr!


----------



## durchi (20. Juni 2014)

Zuerst was Positives. Die Strecke hat echt Spaß gemacht
Nur muss ich leider sagen, dass ich von der Organisation sehr enttäuscht war.
Der 1. Schock kam bereits, als ich gelesen habe, dass die Dusche 1,3 km entfernt ist.
Wieso stellt man bei einer Sportveranstaltung keine Duschcontainer auf dem Gelände auf? In der recht kurzen Pause zwischen den Fahrten war es unmöglich sich mal schnell abzuduschen.
Außerdem kann ich es auch nicht verstehen, warum nur die paar Dixi´s aufgestellt wurden.
Auch hier gibt es weitaus bessere Lösungen.
Da bezahle ich gerne eine höhere Stargebühr, als mich Nachts ins dunkle Dixi zu hocken oder einen Tagesausflug zur Dusche zu machen.
Das Personal im Zelt bei der Pasta-Party war auch total überfordert. Als ich mir was zu essen holen wollte, war nichts da. Das ist ja halb so wild. Aber auf meine Frage, bis wann es denn Nachschub gibt, wurde mir von dem „netten“ Herren nur „es ist fertig, wenn es fertig ist und dann kannste wieder kommen“ an den Kopf geknallt. Die andere Bedienung vertröstete mich dann mit 10 Minuten Wartezeit.
Leider hat sich das ganze dann 5-mal wiederholt. 1 Stunde auf Nudeln zu warten ist echt ein Witz.
Die LED „Walls“ waren so winzig, dass man auf den hinteren Plätzen im Zelt nichts erkennen konnte.
Auf dem Zeltplatz E ist andauernd die Stromversorgung zusammen gebrochen. So wurde selbst Kaffee kochen zu einer Herausforderung.


----------



## captain_sparrow (19. August 2014)

Nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen: 2015 wird es eine Wiederauflage des racextract. WOMC 24h Rennens von Offenburg geben:
*3.-5. Juli 2015!*

Am 01. September 2014 startet die erste Anmeldephase! Und diesmal kann man sich bei der Anmeldung den Team-Area-Platz gleich reservieren!


----------



## Laktathunter (29. September 2014)

Gestern für 2015 gemeldet .-)


----------



## Mr_madx (1. April 2015)

Ich kann das Rennen nur weiterempfehlen 
Heute 20 Uhr startet die letzte Anmeldephase. 
www.womc.de


----------

